# New boat heading back to the dealer



## Keystone (Jun 3, 2013)

The water levels at my lake have finally dropped enough for the No Wake on the Lake restriction to be removed. So I head out to fish this morning and take the GPS out with me to see what kind of speed I will get. My 1457 with the 9.9hp on it would do over 20 mph with just me in it. I understand that the 1467WT is heavier. But I figured with the 15 I should be doing somewhere around 15 mph+. NOT EVEN CLOSE. At WOT the best I was able to get was a death defying 7 mph. :twisted: I tried moving stuff to the bow, different trim levels ect. No change. At a high idle (in the start position) I got 5 mph. Boat will not come up on plane.

So I will be dropping it off at the dealer this afternoon. Told them to fix what ever is wrong. Pretty sure it has the wrong prop on it, but can not read the marking on the prop so I can not tell for sure and I am not going to bother doing the math. Should have the proper prop on it when it left the store.


----------



## muskiemike12 (Jun 3, 2013)

If it is a brand new motor did you already break it in? Did it sound like it was revving at full rpm's?


----------



## Keystone (Jun 3, 2013)

Not new. Break in not an issue.

Doesn't "sound" like it is not running at full RPM's, but I am not a tachometer either. Package was put together by the dealer. They need to get it right.


----------



## gillhunter (Jun 3, 2013)

Keystone,
That's too bad, I hope they get it corrected for you soon! I've bought 3 boats that were rigged by the dealer. Each time, without me asking they took me for a test ride before I took possession, to make sure the boat met my expectations. Maybe I was just fortunate on my dealer choice?

Mike


----------



## Keystone (Jun 3, 2013)

Dealer choice has ALLOT to do with it Mike. Had I purchased this from Southside Marine in Waseca, MN I can assure you it would have been on the water before it was given to me and he would have made sure it ran right ect. But I didn't. I bought it from Cabelas. They are the only ones around that sell Lowe. (Did not want to spend G3 or Warrior price. )


----------



## Jim (Jun 4, 2013)

Sorry to hear it. Keep us informed of what they find.


----------



## muskiemike12 (Jun 4, 2013)

Hope they get it figured out for you and it is nothing more than a minor adjustment to the carb. How old is the motor and what did they give you for a warranty?


----------



## Keystone (Jun 4, 2013)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=317297#p317297 said:


> muskiemike12 » 6 minutes ago[/url]"]............. How old is the motor and what did they give you for a warranty?




2006.

It's Cabelas.


----------



## muskiemike12 (Jun 4, 2013)

If you keep having problems with that motor tell them you want a sweet deal on a new 15hp Suzuki EFI. They should work with you. I didn't buy my pontoon at Owatonna, but Rogers and they were very easy to deal with and did everything they could to make me happy. I did have different place rig the motor, but that's because we used a motor we had on an old Larson runabout. Having issues with that motor this year, so you are not alone.


----------



## Keystone (Jun 4, 2013)

Not too worried about them getting it right in the end. Just irritating that it wasn't right when it left the first time is all.


----------



## Keystone (Jun 6, 2013)

Update:

They are convinced it is the prop. It has a 9p on it and they have ordered an 8p for it.


----------



## Keystone (Jun 17, 2013)

Two weeks and they still have the boat. After putting a different prop on nothing changed. So today they installed a whale tail on the motor. They claim it also needs "a couple of tubes of sand" up front. My response wasn't "Thanks!". I am pretty sure that Lowe mis-rated these. 15 hp is the max for this boat. They claim no changes were made from 2010 to 2013 but the 13"s are rated to 25hp. I have given them until 1 pm tomorrow to either have it running as promised or have a viable solution that favors me.


----------



## Jim (Jun 17, 2013)

Stay on them and make sure to let them know that everyone on the forum is waiting for the outcome.


----------



## Keystone (Jun 17, 2013)

Don't know what irritates me more Jim. Over 6 weeks since I bought it and it isn't right, or the fact they they don't seem to be in any hurry to make it right.


----------



## jasper60103 (Jun 18, 2013)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=319206#p319206 said:


> Keystone » Yesterday, 9:34 pm[/url]"]Don't know what irritates me more Jim. Over 6 weeks since I bought it and it isn't right, or the fact they they don't seem to be in any hurry to make it right.



Sand bags, whale tale?? I feel your frustration. A new boat and motor package should be ready to hit the water. 
We don't have a long boating season here in Minnesota. Hopefully they make it right, and quick too.


----------



## Keystone (Jun 18, 2013)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=319250#p319250 said:


> jasper60103 » 15 minutes ago[/url]"]
> 
> 
> [url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=319206#p319206 said:
> ...



My thoughts exactly! I expect the *Experts *to know what they are doing.


----------



## Keystone (Jun 18, 2013)

After 15 days the boat is back in my hands. They installed a whale tail and a 9X8p prop with motor in the far down position. Bow stays down, but hits the rev limiter. I put the 9X9p back on. Does not rev out. I was only able to run it WOT for a very short time as the lakes here are still high and have a no wake on the lake on the main lake. Will run it for a bit and see how it goes.


----------



## Rich27028 (Jun 30, 2013)

------ 15 hp is the max for this boat. They claim no changes were made from 2010 to 2013 but the 13"s are rated to 25hp -- is that right ?? 

my 16 lowe is rated at 55 horse- and i have a 50 honda 4 stroke on it - dam thing flies -- :mrgreen:


----------



## Keystone (Jun 30, 2013)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=320644#p320644 said:


> Rich27028 » Today, 06:54[/url]"]------ 15 hp is the max for this boat. They claim no changes were made from 2010 to 2013 but the 13"s are rated to 25hp -- is that right ??
> 
> my 16 lowe is rated at 55 horse- and i have a 50 honda 4 stroke on it - dam thing flies -- :mrgreen:



Yup. You got it right. Water levels are down. I plan on taking it out and see if if will do 15 mph. Pretty sure Lowe rated the boat under what it really needed.


----------



## bobberboy (Jul 23, 2013)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=319250#p319250 said:


> jasper60103 » 18 Jun 2013, 10:08[/url]"]
> 
> 
> [url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=319206#p319206 said:
> ...



X2


----------



## GYPSY400 (Jul 24, 2013)

Keystone said:


> [url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=320644#p320644 said:
> 
> 
> > Rich27028 » Today, 06:54[/url]"]------ 15 hp is the max for this boat. They claim no changes were made from 2010 to 2013 but the 13"s are rated to 25hp -- is that right ??
> ...



Yes this boat is under rated.. I was looking at one in 2011 and the rating was 25 for tiller, 30 with the side console.. Which is still pretty conservative.. Having a 15hp max rating is ridiculous as 15 should be the minimum.. 
I can't really offer much help with your motor troubles though.. But changing the prop and adding a whale tale is bullshit! If you can redline the motor with the 8p, the 9p should be the prop to use. Honestly I think the problem is the engine not putting out 15hp..


----------

